# A second Maltese?



## littlecaesar (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi! I am back. I met many of you two years ago when I got Caesar. 
At that time, I thought of getting a second Maltese. 
I am a single guy and was worried about Caesar being by himself. 
I asked about getting another and *Ladysmom* provided me with two really good articles about not raising two puppies at the same time. 

I listened and was better off for it.

I am once again considering another Maltese. I love seeing how he plays with other Maltese and other dogs his size. There is a joy I do not see with humans, though he does love people. 

I am at a time when I can train a new puppy. 

So here are the questions - 

1. Caesar is two. Is it true this is when small dogs slow down? Does a dog this age generally enjoy growing up with another dog two years younger? (Some of these questions may seem a little dim-witted. Bear with me.) 

2. Caesar is very well trained. Will this have any affect on the puppy if I were to get one?

3. Psychologically, is there any proof that, assuming the two males get along, both dogs will be happier being in a home with two dogs?


Currently, I am able to see Caesar often. He is a hit at the dog park. I have a reliable retired neighbor that loves to take him when she can while I am at work. He gets to see his older brother every two weeks or so. 

The other concern is my breeder's rates for her puppies have gone up over 65% since I bought Caesar. This is a sizable chunk of change. 

I am considering watching the SPCA for a small breed dog simply because of the incredible expense.

I will ask more questions, but the number one question is will my dog be happier?


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

First of all, welcome back. Caesar is adorable.

I think it all depends on the dogs. Bella was a year and a half when we got Jasmine (who was 4 months old). Like you, we worried if we were doing the right thing, what if they didn't get along, etc. We we worried because Bella always seemed so dominant, what would she do to a little puppy? Well, they have turned into the best of buddies. So to answer your question, yes I do think Bella is happier. 

Does Jasmine ever get on Bella's nerves? Absolutely! But Bella is so incredibly gently with her it's amazing. (Bella is 10 lbs and Jasmine is only 4 lbs). We've never had to break up any serious fights.

I just have to share this story with you. Recently Bella had surgery for her luxating patellas and couldn't do much of anything. No running, jumping, stairs, etc. I guess Jasmine knew Bella was hurting so she bring Bellas's toys to her. It was the sweetest thing.

Good luck with your decision. I'm sure you will do the right thing.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

When we got Lou I had two huge dogs that were 12 and 13 - I think it perked them up a bit - when both passed away, he was very lonely. At 10 months we got his sister Nola. They had a great time, she was a bit of a bully to her big brother but he learned to deal with it and they had a rollicking good time. They kept each other company while I was at work - I watched them on my webcam thingy, playing and napping together. Then we got Dallas when Nola was two - she is much, much more active than the other two were and loves them dearly, Lou has been so patient with her it is amazing. Nola being the princess isn't as tolerant but they have learned to get along or ignore each other! I'm not an expert but I would go for it, they are so much fun and I think mine learn from each other - good and bad behaviors! Lol. Have you thought about a Maltese mix? Maltese and yorkie? Mine are a mix of Maltese and poodle - smart, loveable lapdogs but love a good run in the grass and occasional mud puddle! They are a little bigger than some Maltese - Lou is about 13 lbs and Nola is 7 lbs, Dallas is 11 lbs. good luck!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I currently have 2 dogs at my house. We've had my daughter's yorkie-chi mix rescue for about 4 years. When it was almost time for my daughter to move out on her own and take Joey with her, that is when I began the hunt for a pup for myself and ran across Izzy. Well things fell apart with my daughter and she moved out, but didn't take Joey with her. Izzy loves so much having Joey around. He is older, although we aren't sure how old, we now think that he is around 10 years old. He doesn't really "play" with her, but they do snuggle and follow each other around and run together. I know the day will come when Joey isn't here anymore, and I don't know if I want Izzy being by herself. I will probably be looking for a companion for her too.

Please make sure this is what you want though. Please also remember that you will be needing twice the amount of everything. Food, doctor's visits, treats, hair cuts, grooming and brushing. You stated that your neighbor sometimes helps you, will she be able to handle 2 dogs? Two dogs are twice the work when walking, riding in the car, or taking to the park. Either way I think you will be making a good choice. You really have to put your needs above you thinking your are making your dog happier. I am pretty sure he is happy now. Will he be happier with a constant buddy to play with? Probably so, but if it could be too much of a burden for you, then it may not be the right choice.

Here are some of my favorite unscripted photos of my 2 together.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Rescues are a great way to go if you do decide to get another dog. American Maltese Association Rescue has some adorable dogs, some quite young. They are a lot less expensive than buying from a breeder, and they have all been fully vetted, treated for any issues, and the foster moms know what kind of personality each dog has, so you have a lot of information to tell if it will be a good fit. I am a foster mom, and I've had one dog that was 2, and one I'm fostering now that is a puppy, and the two year old was much, much easier! Just my experience, but I don't want you to discount possibly getting a dog that isn't a puppy.


----------



## littlecaesar (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for your input.

Let's see:
1. Great point about my neighbors. One already told me she wasn't keen on the idea of watching two dogs. I said the idea was by having two she wouldn't have to. She said, "Even walking two." And there may/will come a time regardless how hard I try to walk them myself, I will need to call her for help. I am really glad mu neighbor feels comfortable being straight with me. 

2. I am aware of the extra time two dogs will require. I realize each dog is going to need one to one time. Now a "quick" ten minute walk will be times when both need to be walked separately. Will I have to crate the older one while I get the younger one to eat? Caesar seems to like food better when it is for another dog. 

3. The expense. I have seen 3 "Maltese" the past few months at the dog park. The young female owner of each Maltese was disheartened when they saw their dog's size and features compared to mine. They realized their dog was mixed and they did not get what they were promised. This is a popular breed and finding a breeder where dogs can be seen are few and far between in this area. 

4. Socalyte brings up a great point about adopting an older dog. I have started leaning in that direction. I would be happy with a dog under ten pounds, including a mix. Thanks for the organization as the SPCA is almost all Pit Bull/Mix. 

Right now I am leaning towards no and making the effort to give more active play time to Caesar. Maybe even spoiling him a tad more with some cooked chicken bits saved in the freezer. 

If I do decide to get a second one, you can be sure I will be committed to giving both dogs the time and love they need. 

I am open to any more ideas and thoughts. I get a daily update when there is a response here. Thanks for the replies so far. I have re-read them many times.

*Excuse the dirty feet. Caesar just got done playing.


----------



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

*Caesar's breeder?*

Hello,
I saw your post about Caesar. I know you posted it quite a long time ago but I love Caesar's look so was wondering what breeder you got him from.


----------



## Southern Girl (Jan 14, 2020)

*Two Maltese*

I would not recommend two males. Look for a female. A two year old dog is still very active. As long as he gets along with other dogs there should be no problem in getting a puppy. Now if your current Maltese is over 7lbs, just be very vigilant while they are playing. There will be a big difference in weight and that could be an issue if your dog gets too rambunctious. Puppies are very tiny and fragile. They could be seriously injured. 
Good luck in finding a puppy.


----------



## littlecaesar (Aug 1, 2012)

His breeder has retired. We did get another male from a breeder that breeds from her home and took some of Caesar’s family. They are doing great! 

http://theeklectikmaltese.ca/


----------

